# Is there a solution for pigmented lips?



## artisick (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey fellow specktra lovers.. this may be a silly question, but here it goes..

I have considerably pigmented lips that it's difficult for me to easily choose lippies without having to try a billion on before I find one that'll show the color I'd like it to show on my lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I was wondering is there any product out there that can "wash" my lips out so that the natural pigment of my lips doesn't effect the true color of the lipstick/lipgloss?

I'd appreciate anyone's help, advice, or comments. Thanks for reading!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 15, 2009)

Girl i have the same problem but only when it comes to mac liplosses. A lot of the colors don't come through as their true colors on my mouth. So i just try to get lipsticks and pair them with a gloss. Imo mac glooses suck if your lips are really pigmented + they are so damn sticky. The slimshines are nice cuz there glossy but lipstick form.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 16, 2009)

concealer or foundation on the lips should help pale them out. Mac also makes a product for this called Lip Erase.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 16, 2009)

I was going to say MAC Lip Erase, it really works well. Tones down your pigmented lips and lets the colour of the l/s or l/g come through better. I don't have particularly pigmented lips but even I like using it to achieve the same colour on my lips that I see in the tube!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 16, 2009)

mine arent pigmented but whenever i want a lipstick to be very true 2 the tube i use pale concealer underneath!(im tan)


----------



## Meisje (Jan 16, 2009)

If I try to apply gloss over light lipstick or concealer I just get lumps of concealer in the gloss.

I'm puzzled as to how people get it to work. I've tried three different kinds of concealer and a handful of lipsticks and it just ends up looking like nude sludge with clumps in it on my lips.

My lips are really dark. Very close to BeneFit Benetint colored (that only makes a slightly darker stain on my lips). Every lipgloss looks the same on me.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 17, 2009)

iv heard of rolling a cotton bud with foundation on it across your lips.  but i think that might only work with pale foundation. what about a nude lipstick like myth then using l/g?


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 17, 2009)

Concealer, or use a very pale lippie beforehand to lighten lip color. Or you could get Lip Erase too. OR you could choose more pigmented lipsticks? E.g. the matte, satin and amplified formulas have pretty good color payoff.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 18, 2009)

I did try Myth and it made my face look grey!

But I will keep trying. Thanks, guys.


----------



## seonmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I have quite pigmented lips, esp. the rims. I kinda give up on trying to find a perfect nude lipstick because all of the ones I've tried look like concealer on me and make me look sick.

About how to tone down the lip color, I usually pat lightly a nude lipstick on my lips and then apply whatever lipstick I want. It really helps me a lot.


----------

